# Co-op for 12 bar Silicon Square mold on Facebook



## dneruck (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi 

There is a co-op going on in the Facebook Group Soap Mold Co-op (https://www.facebook.com/groups/671841196218194/) for a 12 bar silicone mold similar to the one sold by Brambleberry. 

The cost of each mold is $6.60 and there is a $2.00 handling fee. The last time I checked only 60 were sold, with 440 needed to reach the minimum of 500.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you consider shipping and handling?


----------



## dneruck (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand Dahlia.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 16, 2015)

You pay 6.60 for a mold and what about shipping and handling?


----------



## dneruck (Feb 16, 2015)

You'll need to check with the host for those details. I'm just spreading the word as it was moving a bit slowly


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 16, 2015)

I looked at the offer and it said the s&h would be figured once the order was complete.  I am not sure what shipping company they are using. 



Dahila said:


> You pay 6.60 for a mold and what about shipping and handling?


----------



## Dahila (Feb 16, 2015)

Sometimes small order comes actually expensive, but maybe this is the case in Canada only.  You are in Michigan so it is kind of local.. The mold looks awesome


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 16, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Sometimes small order comes actually expensive, but maybe this is the case in Canada only.  You are in Michigan so it is kind of local.. The mold looks awesome



Here is what they say about the costs:



> Co-Op will run until minimum is met
> Mold will cost $6.60 each.
> You will be billed for the following when molds are ready to ship.
> Hostess Fee: $2.00 per order
> ...



The cost will be $8.60 (US) + paypal fee + shipping. The fee and the shipping will be charged to you after the person hosting gets the molds and figures out how they are shipping.  

The similar BB mold is 12.50 before shipping. Not sure if this will be that big of a savings for 1.  but if you get several it could be a good deal.


----------



## dneruck (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks kchaystack, I didn't have time  to go find all the details this morning. It'll probably be a savings for me since I'm shipping internationally. I've bought something from the host before so I know she'll try to get me the best shipping.


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought mine from BB and I really love it.  Depending on the S/H, $6.60/pc is a great buy!


----------

